

James Bond cars over the years - erbdex
http://www.evanshalshaw.com/more/bondcars

======
stellographer
I hate this website. Trackpad scrolling is a workout. Spacebar is glitchy.

How this design is any better than those clickfarming slideshows, I'll never
understand.

~~~
erbdex
Scrolled like a dream on this Macbook. I didn't know it had issues while
posting.

~~~
axcocq
You don't see the obvious design problem with excessive scrolling required to
see the next part?

See my other comment for details.

------
karmakaze
"Die Another Day" featured the invisible cloaking Aston Martin V12 Vanquish
courtesy of $35M promotional spending from the car company.

------
PhantomGremlin
The Lotus Esprit was my favorite. The sketch of the Aston Martin DB10 looks
good, but I'll reserve judgement until the movie comes out.

